# My horses. From Lebanon



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Dear all.
This my first post on this lovely horse forum.
I'll start by posting photos of my horses. (They are mine and my cousin's)
























































The white is an Arabian. He is 10 years old. Not easy to ride and handle.
The dark brown is also an Arabian. She's only 2 years and 4 months. I have been riding her for a few months and she is still not trained very well.
The chestnut is a haflinger. We haven't had it for long so we don't know a lot about it. He seems to be easy to ride and handle.
We are beginners and trying to learn more about horses.
Looking forward to your comments.
Regards


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome! Unfortunately, your photos aren't working, but there are many Arab lovers here (including myself). Can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Lebanase lover 
I am a Arab love too 
I can't see your pictures either


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

*Links to photos*

Hi again guys.
I am sorry that the photos did not appear for some reason.
Here are the links:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
Please let me know if the links work.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

The links work  Your horses are gorgeous!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Those are some handsome horses. Welcome.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forums! Love your horses! very gorgeous


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The tall gray is gorgeous and has such long , strong legs.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

lovely horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! That gray is stunning!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome, great pictures, beautiful Arabs!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

*Welcome!!*

I love it when people from far corners of the horse world find us. It is so much fun to compare horses, saddles, bridles and everything else equine. Please post close ups of all of your tack and the areas you ride. Allow us to visit your country through photographs.

Your horses are gorgeous! Good thing they are far away, or I might try to snitch one...or four!!:twisted:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

love the pic of the darker on eating! what are the little red piles everywhere?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your horses are gorgeous-- I'm in love with that dapple grey!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful horses!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you all and I am very happy to be a member in this forum.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> *Welcome!!*
> 
> I love it when people from far corners of the horse world find us. It is so much fun to compare horses, saddles, bridles and everything else equine. Please post close ups of all of your tack and the areas you ride. Allow us to visit your country through photographs.
> 
> Your horses are gorgeous! Good thing they are far away, or I might try to snitch one...or four!!:twisted:


I really liked your words Allison. I noticed that there are very few people in the forum from my part of the world. I promise I'll send photos whenever it's possible. I wish you could come and ride mine.
I'll make a post soon about my area and its terrain and the places where we ride.
Thank you all for your nice comments.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Samstead said:


> love the pic of the darker on eating! what are the little red piles everywhere?


Thanks Samstead. These red piles are soil from under the surface caused by a blind underground animal called mole. Allison is right about how wonderful it is to be communicating and sharing though we live in very far places away from each other. It took me time to know what you meant by "red piles" since we take them for granted here because they are seen everywhere.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-horses-lebanon-112662/page2/#ixzz1mCJfwbCm


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

the countryside there is amazing!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous horses. That grey is STUNNING =) welcome to the forum =)


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Thanks Samstead. These red piles are soil from under the surface caused by a blind underground animal called mole. Allison is right about how wonderful it is to be communicating and sharing though we live in very far places away from each other. It took me time to know what you meant by "red piles" since we take them for granted here because they are seen everywhere.
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-horses-lebanon-112662/page2/#ixzz1mCJfwbCm


Oh I know what a mole is we have them here too but our soil isn't so red that's wha threw me off


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Please help us learn more about Lebanon.

What area/region of the country are you in? I like to relate people's location to a map. It helps me make better sense of everything.

I live in the US state of Ohio in the far western side of it. Here's some pics I took of the countryside my friends and I ride in.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very pretty! Love your horses. Very pretty country side, and your tack is so unique and gorgeous!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Dear all.
Since you liked the horses and the area, here are some more photos.
You can see the countryside nature. My small farm is surrounded by hills with trees (mostly oak) and you can see olive trees in some of the photos.
Wild animals that live here include wolves, hyenas, foxes, wild pigs... It is a little dangerous for the horse to spend the night out esp. in winter.
The village is called Rachaya. It's a beautiful village with old brick topped houses.
Just a few kilometers from the village is Hermon Mountain. It is mentioned in the Bible and you can see at least 3 counties from its summit. (Lebanon, Syria, Israel/Palestine) It's covered with snow for 10 months a year and sometimes all year round.
Rachaya is in the East of Lebanon. Here is a link from wikimapia and you can zoom out too make sense of the location. The center of the photo is exactly where I took the photos of the horses. 
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I hope you like them. I'll soon make a post that provides more photos about my area. The weather now is stormy and I won't be able to take photos before it gets better.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

That is such a pretty saddle! Is it typical for Lebanon or fancy for special occasions?


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Samstead said:


> That is such a pretty saddle! Is it typical for Lebanon or fancy for special occasions?


Well this is the most popular type of saddles here. Many local riders prefer it more than Western saddles. I don't.:-|It is mostly used in weddings but can be used for all kinds of riding including trail riding... 
it's not expensive, you can get a good one for only 200 USD. This might be one of the reasons why it is so popular.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very interesting! The gray is gorgeous. What is his name? 
Here are some pictures from my area. We have open areas, but also a lot of wooded areas. 
My horses are arabians as well. I am quite partial to them.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful saddle. It looks very comfortable, too. The area you live looks pretty rocky. I used to live in Colorado (near the center of the country) in the high rocky mountains. I would guide trailriders and hunters into the mountains.




























This horse was a good show horse who also worked in the mountains between shows.










I now live in North Carolina (on the east coast) And mostly jump horses and do dressage.

I love your photos and will NEVER get tired of looking at your horses and countryside


----------



## loveshorses79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I really love all of your horses and the scenery is amazing!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow Allison, the scenery in some of your shots is amazing!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome horses and pictures Lebanon. That grey has super long legs! Their feet look very good. Do you trim their feet or do they naturally wear down from the terrain?

I can't speak for all Americans, but most of us don't ever hear or see anything good/beautiful in the middle east. (Americans can be very sterotypical) The countryside is gorgeous where you live. There seems to be so much history there. The buildings look wonderful. I'd love to visit one day and learn more!

Allison, you make me want to visit Colorado more and more. I just LOVE the land there. It's stunning.


----------



## jclarke (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice to see your pictures, You and your horse looking gorgeous.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Awesome horses and pictures Lebanon. That grey has super long legs! Their feet look very good. Do you trim their feet or do they naturally wear down from the terrain?
> 
> I can't speak for all Americans, but most of us don't ever hear or see anything good/beautiful in the middle east. (Americans can be very sterotypical) The countryside is gorgeous where you live. There seems to be so much history there. The buildings look wonderful. I'd love to visit one day and learn more!
> 
> Allison, you make me want to visit Colorado more and more. I just LOVE the land there. It's stunning.


Thank you CLaPorte432. The hooves of my horses are trimmed and metal horseshoes are nailed every 4 months or so.
I understand what you said about not hearing or seeing anything good or beautiful in the Middle East. However, Lebanon is an exception. There's a little of everything in this small country. High green mountains, deep valleys, forests... You can swim in the sea and then ski in the mountains after 30 minutes only. On the other hand, there have been many wars and political problems and some extremist groups in some parts of the country which is maybe the only thing you see and hear about in the media. (unfortunately)
I have many Americans and European friends who visit my area and think that it's safe, unique and exceptionally beautiful.
If you ever seriously consider coming to Lebanon, let me know and I would be happy to offer any possible help.
Here are some photos I have taken form my village.:


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are more photos from my village also:


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> *Welcome!!*
> 
> I love it when people from far corners of the horse world find us. It is so much fun to compare horses, saddles, bridles and everything else equine. Please post close ups of all of your tack and the areas you ride. Allow us to visit your country through photographs.
> 
> Your horses are gorgeous! Good thing they are far away, or I might try to snitch one...or four!!:twisted:


Hi again Allison
I added some information and photos about my area under post number 33 and 34. I hope you'll like them.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Fabulous fabulous photos!!

Any way you could write descriptions about what we are looking at? What mountain, what cities, Whether the photo shows residential or business areas, the names of your horses.....whatever you can think of?

I get the opportunity to travel overseas a lot, but don't know if I will get the chance to visit Lebanon. I certainly hope I will, seeing those photos. It is always nice to visit (even over the internet) with someone who lives there.

If people could only get to know each other this way, the politicians would have a harder time influencing what we think about the world, as a whole.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Fabulous fabulous photos!!
> 
> Any way you could write descriptions about what we are looking at? What mountain, what cities, Whether the photo shows residential or business areas, the names of your horses.....whatever you can think of?
> 
> ...


All these photos Alison were taken in my village. It is called Rachaya. If you want to google it make sure you have results for "Rachaya Al Wadi" and not Rachaya Al Foukhar which is another village in the South of Lebanon. My village is in the East of Lebanon at the feet of Hermon Mountain which appears in the photos. It is 2814 meters above the sea level.
The area is residential but the long street you see with small shops with wooden doors on both sides is what we call "souk" which means market. It's where people get their goods. 
Here is a satellite image for my village. You can zoom out to have a better idea about the location:

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

I don't blame you for what you thought about my country. There are people everywhere who give a bad impression about where they come from. There are some parties in my country who think USA is the Big Satan (how silly). But I learned not to be stereotypical and I never judge people or countries according to policies or media. There are good people and good places everywhere and we need to be selective.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

mildot said:


> Please help us learn more about Lebanon.
> 
> What area/region of the country are you in? I like to relate people's location to a map. It helps me make better sense of everything.
> 
> I live in the US state of Ohio in the far western side of it. Here's some pics I took of the countryside my friends and I ride in.


I like the place mildot.
I posted a link from a satellite image that you can zoom out and many photos from my village. I hope you'll like them.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks. I did go looking through wikimaps. Very interesting.

My only visit to the middle east was to the UAE and I have zero interest in going back ever again. 

However, if I had the time and money I would like to visit Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, and Israel.

Your part of Lebanon is very beautiful. It reminds me of Andalucia near the Sierra Nevada (Spain).


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

wow what an uplifting and beautiful thread! 

Your horses are gorgeous! and the area is breathtaking to say the least. I do not live in the USA, I live in South Africa...we are well judged for our high crime rates but the whole world is full of crime! Its really not as bad as people imagine it to be. 

You can see where I keep my horse that it is very green. Our trail rides consist of forest and sugarcane. Our roads are lovely and safe to ride along too. I really need to take some proper pictures while we are hacking out! 

The gentleman in the picture is our lovel groom!


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you MysticL.
Your horse is really tall but it's one color. What kind is it?
I can see some hills around, do you go trail riding?


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Well Mildot, the UAE is very different than here. It's desert there. Here it's a mountainous area with four seasons and cold snowy winters.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome, your country is beautiful. I love your horses. Are your Arabs Egyptian by chance? I love Arabs. I have owned them throughout the years. They are intelligent and their endurance is incredible. I have one 17 year old mare retired now and the rest of my horses are Quarter horses and a Paint/Quarter horse. I love all of my horses but the Arab will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Well Mildot, the UAE is very different than here. It's desert there. Here it's a mountainous area with four seasons and cold snowy winters.


Yep, the UAE was hot, dirty, and dusty when I went. I heard they have cleaned it up some, but still not my style.

Now Lebanon is truly a beauty.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Lebanese horse lover said:


> Thank you MysticL.
> Your horse is really tall but it's one color. What kind is it?
> I can see some hills around, do you go trail riding?


He is a Thoroughbred - he stands about 16.3hh...he is quite big! 

Where we ride we walk through cool shady forests. Along the way we have a few dams. The only problem there is that the one dam is home to a few resident Legavaan Lizzards which come out onto the trails to bask in the sun. They can grow up to 2 meters long. the ones there are probably at least 1 meter or more long now. They terrify the horses when they run back into the water so we try and make as much noise coming up to it so that they are gone before we get there. 

Then we ride up through into Sugarcane farms. The farms have wide grassy raods running throughthem. They are like a maze at first but you soon learn your way around! 

Our next ride I will be sure to take my camera along! When I'm not training in the arena I do a lot of rides along the actual roads. I prefer to not ride out along the trails alone just in case of an accident. 

This is what a Legavaan looks like! We also have lots of small species of buck and deer, rabbits and bird life.


----------



## Lebanese horse lover (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for all the information Mysticl. These huge lizards are horrible. Where I live the only animals that might frighten the horses is the wolf. Fortunately, they are rarely seen around and they avoid humans unless they are very hungry.
I would be happy to see photos.
Enjoy your time.


----------

